

We're doing a Wi-Fi startup and asked people to explain what Wi-Fi is [video] - niklas_a
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK7Pp1TjhjI&feature=youtu.be

======
meriksson
I have met some of the Instabridge people and heard the founder pitch the
project at a networking event. They have quite an interesting business idea,
and despite being newly started they seem to have a very strong team. I for
one will be following this project closely!

------
jcr
Am I allowed to go running off into the weeds, screaming?

It seemed best to ask permission first.

